# Entering greek names into tomtom



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I am foxed. I hAve guide books in English that use anglicised Greek names for towns and attractions. When I type them in however I get the name up in Greek script and have no idea if it is the same place or not. Tried to find Olympia today and I got about 12 variations of it none of which matched Olympia.

Some names I type in are totally unrecognisable. I know that I could get a Greek map and set the TT to a Greek character keyboard but surely there must be an easier way. I have searched the settings in TT and the Web to no avail. 

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds like fun, which model TT is it.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Although a bit of a pain, it might be easier if you could use the coordinates Dick, maybe use Google maps to find the exact place and then copy them across or type them in.

Otherwise not a clue, but a damned good thread starter.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

cabby said:


> sounds like fun, which model TT is it.
> 
> cabby


It's the TT PRO TRUCK 5150 Cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not 100% sure, but archealogical sites could sometimes cause the problem. Olympia isn't a city/town/village as such but more of an 'area' which could be why it shows up so many confusing variables.


Towns shouldn't cause such a problem, eg, if you search for ones nearby to Olympia they should come up ok, eg Katakolo, Dimitsana and Kalavryta, usually its the first displayed search option with a list of alternatives below with their region in brackets.


It is a right faff and if you're not sure its the correct one then let it calculate the route and you should be able to work out if its the right one on the map.


If you can find some accurate poi's (like the lpg ones I mentioned in your other thread) then it makes it much easier. If you have come across my wildcamp poi's please be aware that they are well out of date now.


Mines is a TT Go1005 btw and I had similar results on a previous via125.


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Having put on my thinking cap, I hope some of these may help you out Dick

http://index.pois.gr/

http://www.vrisko.gr/en/maps

http://poi.gps-data-team.com/greece/

http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/greece/poi

Difficult to find much more without speaking the language, but it's all greek to me.


----------

